

Scroogenomics: Ulterior motives and other rationalizations for gift-giving - dreeves
http://messymatters.com/scrooge

======
dreeves
Probably everyone here knows all about the so-called deadweight loss of
Christmas (people value gifts less than the givers spend, making the whole
institution a huge waste). This article gives reasons why it's not as big a
waste as it seems:

1\. Ulterior motives. (I may have value for you having a gift, like if I give
you a ticket to a show because I want your company.)

2\. Signaling value. (There may be social value in proving our
thoughtfulness.)

3\. The ritual. (Traditions are nice.)

4\. Extrospection. (In rare cases I may know your utility function better than
you.)

5\. Transactional Efficiency. (Sometimes it's easier for me to get you
something than it is for you to get it yourself.)

6\. Plausible deniability. (You may value something a lot but be unwilling to
buy it yourself because it would seem too indulgent or something.)

~~~
eggspurt
How about 7. I might have information on what you'd like, so can give you a
gift that you'd buy yourself had you known you'd like it / that it existed /
that it actually worked.

~~~
dreeves
I think that's number 4, extrospection, where I know what you want better than
you do.

